# Silver Grey/Natural Brown Just arrived..



## vienna (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi folks

Just took delivery of a new Silver grey 320Ci with M sports package and Natural Brown interior (Birch Trim).

I must say that I am really surprised at how good the combination is....The silver grey is fantastic in the flesh...and the NB leather is dark enough to suit. 


The dealer is more surprised since he thought I was a bit of a nutbag to order this combo in the first place.

The facelifted Ci looks really cool with the MII Aero package.

Will post pics ASAP if you are interested.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Vienna


----------



## Kouper (Apr 24, 2003)

Definitely post pics. I had considered that combo but chickened out.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Very interested. Please post pictures!


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Awesome color combo, can't wait to see it :thumbup:


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

*Love to see pics*



tgravo2 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's exactly what I was thinking of, except in a cabrio. Although the birch trim probably poses problems state-side. Love to see it in pics.

Why would a dealer think it's a crazy color combo? I mean, maybe not everyone will like it, but it's not bizarre, like some special-order leather with some special order paint (e.g., kiwi and technoviolet).


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD -- Post PICS!!


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

Chaaaosss said:


> *FOR THE LOVE OF GOD -- Post PICS!! *


 Ditto!!


----------



## 96TL (Mar 28, 2003)

Please post pics! I was gonna get this color combo myself!


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

To summarize -- yes, many people would be very interested in seeing photos!


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

Chaaaosss said:


> *FOR THE LOVE OF GOD -- Post PICS!! *


PICS, Pleeeeaaasse.....:bawling: :bawling:

:violent:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

In case you didn't get the message . . .

WE NEED PICS !!!!!!!


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

I finally saw nat brown in person at my dealer this morning in a jet black M3 cab that was getting picked up. Some lucky guy taking it all the way back to Caribou, Maine. It is very nice. Pics please.

Correction: the color I saw was cinnamon and not natural brown, so I still haven't seen it in person. Cinnamon looks excellent too, like a rich baseball glove brown.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

It's been like a day and a half. 
*WHERE ARE THE PICS???? *


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Mdk330i said:


> *It's been like a day and a half.
> WHERE ARE THE PICS????  *


What he said.


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Vienna,
Please do us a favor and...

Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics Post Pics


----------



## blackhawk77 (Mar 16, 2003)

*VIENNA, WHERE ARE THE PICS???? *

Mit freundlichen 
Grüßen Vienna :violent: :violent: :violent: :violent: :violent:

Have you no etiquette????

I'm thinkin---:bs: :liar:


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> *Vienna,
> Please do us a favor and...
> 
> Post Pics *


Possible scenarios:
1) Vienna is even now assiduously researching various digital cameras (his top candidate is out of stock but the store is expecting a shipment next week?) or recharging batteries or waiting until the light is just right, etc.
2) Vienna's brand-new 320Ci was stolen just hours after he offered us photos. Oh, the humanity!
3) Vienna will wait until the frenzy builds a bit more, then demand money to post pics. (If this happens, will I need to go find some Euros, or will he take American dollars?)


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

There should be a rule that doesn't allow new car owners to post about their car without attaching a pic of it. :slap:

No Pic, No Thread. :banghead:

* Post a Pic!!! *

What a bunch of impatient individuals we are. . .:eeps:


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

> There should be a rule that doesn't allow new car owners to post about their car without attaching a pic of it.


An alternative is to give owners 24 hours to cough up the pics or the thread is DELETED!!!



Maybe his definition of "asap" is "within a week." :dunno:


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

LMC said:


> *3) Vienna will wait until the frenzy builds a bit more, then demand money to post pics. (If this happens, will I need to go find some Euros, or will he take American dollars?) *


Maybe Vienna will take PayPal or a major credit card?


----------

